# Estação metereológica até 40€



## tiagoagfaria (29 Nov 2010 às 03:25)

Boa noite a todos, antes de mais gostaria de me apresentar, o meu nome é Tiago, 22 anos, sou estudante universitário(Direito) e decidi inscrever-me aqui para vos pedir conselhos e pontos de vista, como aliás faço com praticamente tudo o que compro.

Quero oferecer à minha namorada uma estação meteorológica, a ideia surgiu há já algum tempo, ela pergunta-me quase todos os dias como acho que vai estar o tempo e acabo sempre por ficar sem saber o que dizer, hehe. 

Já fui à Fnac ver algumas estações meteorológicas mas fico sempre sem saber se estão caras, se prestam ou se haverá melhor pelo mesmo valor. 

Portanto, e se puder contar com a vossa ajuda eu gostaria que me dessem umas dicas e me indicassem na direcção mais lógica, sendo que pretendo uma estação que consiga medir temperatura e humidade(IN e OUT), e se possível que faça a previsão do tempo que irá estar durante o dia. Estava a pensar num máximo de 40€, não sei se o valor é suficiente para comprar um bom equipamento, e nesse sentido também agradecia as vossas sugestões. 

Um obrigado por terem tido a paciência de chegar até esta parte do texto.


----------



## vitamos (29 Nov 2010 às 09:37)

tiagoagfaria disse:


> Boa noite a todos, antes de mais gostaria de me apresentar, o meu nome é Tiago, 22 anos, sou estudante universitário(Direito) e decidi inscrever-me aqui para vos pedir conselhos e pontos de vista, como aliás faço com praticamente tudo o que compro.
> 
> Quero oferecer à minha namorada uma estação meteorológica, a ideia surgiu há já algum tempo, ela pergunta-me quase todos os dias como acho que vai estar o tempo e acabo sempre por ficar sem saber o que dizer, hehe.
> 
> ...



Olá e bem vindo ao MeteoPT.

Nessa ordem de valores e para aquilo que pretendes, o LIDL costuma ter frequentemente soluções. Com o aproximar do Natal pode ser que re-apareça algum modelo low cost (inclusivé a já muito elogiada estação "torre" que foi lançada num Natal, na altura a 30 euros).

Se souber algo responderei neste tópico.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (29 Nov 2010 às 10:43)

Pelo que percebi queres mesmo uma coisa simples que não são estar sempre ligados a pc nem nada do genero, apenas para a tua namorada saber se chove ou faz sol. hehehe

Deixo-te aqui uns links de algo que te pode interessar:
(Pessoalmente não sei o qualidade dos produtos, mas pelas marcas não são maus...)

http://www.bs-astro.com/pt/loja?pag...ge=shop.flypage&product_id=794&category_id=98

http://www.bs-astro.com/pt/loja?pag...=shop.flypage&product_id=1248&category_id=145

EDIT:
E se bem vindo ao forum!!!


----------



## vinc7e (29 Nov 2010 às 11:23)

No media markt também costuma ter estações relativamente baratas


----------



## tiagoagfaria (29 Nov 2010 às 15:52)

vitamos vou andar atento a essa promoção do LIDL, mas tive uma má experiência com uma estação que comprei lá, a temperatura tinha uma discrepância de cerca de 4ºC e não conseguia configurar o termo-higrómetro exterior, nem havia referência no manual de como calibrar a temperatura. Eu sabia no fundo qual era a temperatura, mas aquilo que seria uma estação meteorológica acabou por servir apenas de termo-higrómetro digital que media mal. Na altura não troquei porque por estupidez deitei o talão fora, e agora no inicio do Inverno deixou de funcionar, já troquei as pilhas e nada, ás tantas ainda compro é duas estações, uma para mim e outra para ela.

Gil_Algarvio, é mesmo isso, não pretendo essas funções mais avançadas´, é basicamente para ela saber o que vestir, hehe. Essas duas estações realmente têm todas as funções que julgo necessárias, mas na prática qual será mais exacta e/ou tem mais qualidade em termos de durabilidade e resistência dos sensores do exterior? 
Até consigo arranjar quem me vá a essa loja buscar a estação, mas na zona de Lisboa conhecem alguma loja da especialidade que tenha aquilo que eu procuro? 

vinc7e ainda hoje la passo para dar uma vista de olhos e começar a formar as minhas ideias.

Mais uma vez obrigado pelas vossas ajudas e hospitalidade.


----------



## vitamos (29 Nov 2010 às 16:17)

tiagoagfaria disse:


> vitamos vou andar atento a essa promoção do LIDL, mas tive uma má experiência com uma estação que comprei lá, a temperatura tinha uma discrepância de cerca de 4ºC



Atenção a um pormenor... Normalmente os sensores de temperatura em si não apresentam discrepâncias... Um sensor de temperatura regista a temperatura num local. O problema poderia ser do local de instalação (Ex: O meu sensor em Coimbra marca sempre 2/3ºC a mais que o valor suposto, mas essa diferença tem a ver com a  colocação entre prédios que provoca uma espécie de túnel de vento... daí eu não reportar os valores que registo).

Para já parece que o LIDL não tem nenhuma promoção pelo que o Media Markt pode, de facto, ser uma boa solução.


----------



## tiagoagfaria (29 Nov 2010 às 22:38)

vitamos disse:


> Atenção a um pormenor... Normalmente os sensores de temperatura em si não apresentam discrepâncias... Um sensor de temperatura regista a temperatura num local. O problema poderia ser do local de instalação (Ex: O meu sensor em Coimbra marca sempre 2/3ºC a mais que o valor suposto, mas essa diferença tem a ver com a  colocação entre prédios que provoca uma espécie de túnel de vento... daí eu não reportar os valores que registo).
> 
> Para já parece que o LIDL não tem nenhuma promoção pelo que o Media Markt pode, de facto, ser uma boa solução.


O sensor externo nunca o consegui configurar, era sem fios, e o que tinha discrepância era a central que estava no meu quarto, ainda o troquei de sítio 3x mas nos outros 2 ainda dava mais erro. Já tive a ver umas bricolagens aqui do forum para depois proteger o sensor externo, pelo que li é uma questão de se ter uma boa ventilação. 

Hoje não deu para passar na Media Markt, amanhã ou no feriado já vou ver o que por lá anda para aqui vir aqui ler os vossos conselhos. Em todo o caso gostei muito daquela central Celestron que o Gil aconselhou e se não achar outra compro essa.

Em Lisboa está muito frio!!


----------



## cmg (2 Dez 2010 às 12:06)

Bons dias tiagoagfaria

Na próxima Quinta, dia 12, no Lidl:

http://www.lidl.pt/pt/home.nsf/pages/c.o.20101209.p.Estacao_Meteorologica

Cumps
cmg


----------



## VILA REAL (2 Dez 2010 às 15:03)

Comprei uma Oregon na Rádio Popular que não dá erros a nível da temperatura. Custou cerca de 30 a 40€.


----------



## tiagoagfaria (3 Dez 2010 às 21:27)

Descobri esta loja mesmo perto da minha casa, julgo que os preços são bons e estou muito interessado no artigo do link, o preço parece-me bom e tem o boneco que sempre ajuda mais a decidir a roupa a vestir, acho que achei o artigo adequado! Agora é esperar para saber quanto tempo demora a vir uma vez que não têm em stock.

http://www.galactica.pt/ver/3787/6/62/277/la-crosse-technology-estacao-meteorologica-ws9624.php

Já agora, alguém tem algum feedback desta loja?


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Dez 2010 às 21:32)

tiagoagfaria disse:


> Já agora, alguém tem algum feedback desta loja?



Sim, eu já fiz montes de compras nessa loja, a espera é conforme o produto, visto não haver em stock pode demorar um bocado a chegar


----------

